# Apartment/Condo Living with a Golden



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone here live in an apartment or condo type place with a golden? (or any large dog for that matter)

I was watching an episode of House Hunters NYC and the buyer had 2 dogs. And I wondered, how do you house train a puppy when you live in an apartment with no yard? 

Hubby and I have been toying with selling the house and going into a condo, but with Riley, I just can't imagine trying to get him trained... But obviously alot of people do it and I'm curious to hear from anyone who has experience with it.


----------



## nhlbluesgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

It can be done, but it just takes more work. I live in a condo, and have two dogs (puppies). One is a 18week old golden and the other is a 14 week old Australian Shepherd. As long as you walk him and give him plenty of excercise, he should do fine. I would also recommend visits to a dog park, so he can play outside off leash.

I also have 2 young daughters (4 years old and 8 months old), so it takes a LOT of work, but it is soooooo worth it.


----------



## lkeller9 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well we lived in an apartment for 5 years while my husband was in training with our golden Jazz and our Black Lab Shadow (both at the rainbow now) and it was pretty tough. I tried to walk them to get exercise and we had a field across the street but we were on the second floor and the first floor neighbors were always mad about the dog noise. Once in our own home it was great. I probably would only do it again in an emergency. However I am sure it can work out if your dog is laid back and gets exercise. Jazz never sat still for long and boy do I miss their friendly energy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

any living situation will work - it just depends on how much you want to do. we live in a condo that has a leash rule - so, if she's outside, i'm outside with her. but, you find local parks and let them run and be crazy, it all works out.

the only difficult thing may be if you get a barker - people will complain pretty quickly.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

we live in a condo. it's tiny. and we're an upstairs unit. i have to admit that it's harder than having a house with a fenced yard. everytime gaius has to pee/poo, i have to leash him and take him outside, rather than just opening the back door. this was especially hard when he was younger and had to pee a million times a day.
we made sure to pick a very dog friendly building and area. there are doggie poo bag dispensers all throughout the building and we have lots of grassy areas and little walking trails surrounding a pond. (complete with ducks that gaius is learning not to chase. lol) we also right by two small parks and there is a paved trail connecting the two parks. that's where we take our daily walks. (we walk 4 miles a day) it's right by an elementary school, so he gets to pass by kids in the morning, which is great. there is also a bike lane and dirt trail nearby where i take gaius off leash walking a lot. there is also a little field where he gets to run off leash every couple of days. i also try to have him run around off leash with neighborhood dogs whenever we can. so yes, it's a lot of work, but it can be done. i take gaius everywhere with me and keep him active, so he's totally calm inside the house, and the smallness of the place doesn't bother him at all. it just has to be big enough for him to run around with the cat.  most dogs would choose to be in the same room with their humans anyway, so sq. footage isn't really an issue. 
anyway, my point is... if you can put in a little extra effort, your dog won't be ANY LESS happier than a dog living in a huge house with a huge yard.  and besides, i would pretty much be doing the same things for gaius even if we had a yard. (although i have to admit, i can't wait until we buy a bigger place with a yard. couple of more years... )


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Living space*

I guess some don't know that we live in a 37' fifth wheel.
Yep, it's 37 feet long and 102" wide. It has three slide outs.
Thats about 400 square feet.

Kelso weighs 78 pounds to give you an idea of his size.

It has never been a problem at all. Living in an RV park gives us plenty of room for walking. I walk him 5 times a day, 1 mile each walk.

Kelso knows everyone in the park, and gets a pet from them all.

Pauline and I have live as full time rvers for 19 years now. Just the last 10
with the fifth wheel.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

We trained Zoe in a third floor (walk-up) apartment. It was a bit of a pain at first but well worth it. We carried her until she was too big because we didn't want to strain her hips with all the stairs at a young age.


----------



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with others, it can totally be done, it just takes a bit more effort on the human side of the leash.

I live in a condo, and my GR is happy as a clam. I had to make some modifications, but that is just fine. When I was first looking into getting a GR, the trainer told me that it doesn't matter if you have a mansion or a studio apt., a GR will not get enough activity just by entertaining themselves, YOU have to do it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

ykcamom said:


> Does anyone here live in an apartment or condo type place with a golden? (or any large dog for that matter)
> 
> I was watching an episode of House Hunters NYC and the buyer had 2 dogs. And I wondered, how do you house train a puppy when you live in an apartment with no yard?
> 
> Hubby and I have been toying with selling the house and going into a condo, but with Riley, I just can't imagine trying to get him trained... But obviously alot of people do it and I'm curious to hear from anyone who has experience with it.


I own a condo and my 9 month old GR boy is calm and quiet. I WORK FROM HOME - so I'm with him 24 / 7. I rarely leave him alone unless i need to such as visit to tax guy or grocery store but it's for less than an hour and I make it quick. Pup only gives a bark if he needs to go out to pee, poo or play. Overall, he is not a barker; very calm, sleeps like a baby and has his own bedroom (but he prefers staying by my side 95% of the time and sleeps in my room, on my bed at the foot area on a clean sheet, not in my sheets ). He has had months of training. I take him out a few times a day and also in the car to different areas: open space, vacant fields, empty dog park or if 3 small or medium sized are there (be careful with dog parks, not good to take daily and assess who is in there before you unleash your dog). We live near a walking bike trail which is convenient too 50 feet from door. My living room is larger than normal condo area so we play ball while i watch TV or a movie and he's happy as a lamb. He's got all my attention. If i need a break, I take a nap and he also goes to sleep right by me! Good little angel. BTW condo has small annoying loud barking tiny dogs that are a nuisance but owner(s) have been warned to shut their small dogs up. Golden's are for the most part non-barking and very quiet - mine is for sure. Certainly, ideally, a back yard with swimming pool would be wonderful but that will be my next project to move to a large house w/ pool.  Love and attention and training work no matter where you live.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

ykcamom said:


> Does anyone here live in an apartment or condo type place with a golden? (or any large dog for that matter)
> 
> I was watching an episode of House Hunters NYC and the buyer had 2 dogs. And I wondered, how do you house train a puppy when you live in an apartment with no yard?
> 
> Hubby and I have been toying with selling the house and going into a condo, but with Riley, I just can't imagine trying to get him trained... But obviously alot of people do it and I'm curious to hear from anyone who has experience with it.


I live in a small apartment with a golden and a Newfoundland. They do great with it. I also live in Colorado, so they get to go on lots of hikes, swims, etc. and are always tired. I do struggle with grooming and bathing. I have to take them to a do it yourself bathing place and set up my grooming table outside to trim them up for shows. I do want to give them a bigger place with a yard one day though.


----------



## Obieobie (Jul 4, 2021)

ykcamom said:


> Does anyone here live in an apartment or condo type place with a golden? (or any large dog for that matter)
> 
> I was watching an episode of House Hunters NYC and the buyer had 2 dogs. And I wondered, how do you house train a puppy when you live in an apartment with no yard?
> 
> Hubby and I have been toying with selling the house and going into a condo, but with Riley, I just can't imagine trying to get him trained... But obviously alot of people do it and I'm curious to hear from anyone who has experience with it.


Yup, I do, and he is living his best life. You need a plan though. My golden goes to a daycare with 3 acres of play space 5 days a week and on the weekends we spend 1-2 hours playing at the beach or park. He’s probably more active than many dogs with a yard. The downside is potty time, being able to let him out into a yard would be convenient but it’s a convenience not a necessity.


----------

